# What's the worst that could happen?



## Testify (19 Jul 2007)

I know this is kind of silly.   But I need some help answering this.  

My roommate is always asking me "what would they do if I refused to get up in the morning and just continued to lay in bed?"  or "what would they do if I didn't want to run or workout?"

He knows they can't hit you and I have no answer for him.  Does anyone know what the consequences would be for this?

Thanks


----------



## Armymedic (19 Jul 2007)

do you like getting paid?


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Jul 2007)

At a minimum, arrest and incarceration... at least if I was your Sgt Maj. The QR&O entry:

103.16 – DISOBEDIENCE OF LAWFUL COMMAND

(1) Section 83 of the National Defence Act provides:

 "83. Every person who disobeys a lawful command of a superior officer is guilty of an offence and on conviction is liable to imprisonment for life or to less punishment."

Less punishment gives the CO or Court Martial a great deal of latitude in the sentence.


----------



## geo (19 Jul 2007)

at best, the nice NCO would help you out of your bed
at worst, the bad NCO would help you out of your bed


----------



## Yrys (19 Jul 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> at best, the nice NCO would help you out of your bed
> at worst, the bad NCO would help you out of your bed



  ;D

ADD: Could you send a nice one in my home saturday morning, please ?
Got a book to buy early .


----------



## geo (19 Jul 2007)

Hmmm... the nice one is already booked...... guess you're stuck with me  >


----------



## Yrys (19 Jul 2007)

Oh SHEEZ, didn't thought you live in Montréal!


----------



## geo (19 Jul 2007)

>  :evil:   >


----------



## cavalryman (19 Jul 2007)

This question sounds like the chance for an interesting object lesson for your entire serial.  Why not let your buddy try?  It may prove to be highly educational about military discipline - a lot more so than the obligatory QR&O lectures.


----------



## career_radio-checker (19 Jul 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> at best, the nice NCO would help you out of your bed
> at worst, the bad NCO would help you out of your bed



At worst, your course mates "help" you out of your bed.


 :

"HERE'S your sign."
                   -blue collar commedy star


----------



## Meridian (19 Jul 2007)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> This question sounds like the chance for an interesting object lesson for your entire serial.  Why not let your buddy try?  It may prove to be highly educational about military discipline - a lot more so than the obligatory QR&O lectures.



Though, the whole platoon will be ultimately held accountable for the attempt....


----------



## cavalryman (19 Jul 2007)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Though, the whole platoon will be ultimately held accountable for the attempt....



Like I said, an excellent object lesson.........


----------



## Greymatters (19 Jul 2007)

Testify said:
			
		

> My roommate is always asking me "what would they do if I refused to get up in the morning and just continued to lay in bed?"  or "what would they do if I didn't want to run or workout?"



Obviously he would be sent packing back home, and he knows it.  

Personally, people who talk like this make me nervous and it can be regarded it as a sign of emotional problems.  They're the same ones who say things like "what would happen if I steered towards that power pole?" when they are driving, and then wonder why no one wants to drive with them.


----------



## geo (20 Jul 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Obviously he would be sent packing back home, and he knows it.
> 
> Personally, people who talk like this make me nervous and it can be regarded it as a sign of emotional problems.  They're the same ones who say things like "what would happen if I steered towards that power pole?" when they are driving, and then wonder why no one wants to drive with them.


am with ya on this one greymatter,
these guys spout off some silly idea and find ways to dare someone else to do the hairbrained thing (in their stead).... with the end result being that the wrong person gets into the deep doodoo


----------



## Testify (20 Jul 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Obviously he would be sent packing back home, and he knows it.
> 
> Personally, people who talk like this make me nervous and it can be regarded it as a sign of emotional problems.  They're the same ones who say things like "what would happen if I steered towards that power pole?" when they are driving, and then wonder why no one wants to drive with them.



Heh.  Good news is, he is just my roommate and a lazy bum.  Whenever I talk about the army he gets interested but I know it would never happen.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## armyvern (20 Jul 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> ADD: Could you send a nice one in my home saturday morning, please ?
> *Got a book to buy early* .



Why don't you just have Mr. Potter work some of his magic to wake you up on time??  

Or, failing that ... I could use some of my witchly abilities to do so!! Geo _knows_.  ;D


----------



## mudrecceman (20 Jul 2007)

Testify said:
			
		

> I know this is kind of silly.   But I need some help answering this.
> 
> My roommate is always asking me "what would they do if I refused to get up in the morning and just continued to lay in bed?"  or "what would they do if I didn't want to run or workout?"
> 
> ...



Well this actually happened on a course I was on a few years back (1990).  Tpr Slack didn't want to get out of bed.  2 people flipped his cot with him in it. (we were living in Mod tents with palates for floors).  Slack landed on his back, half on-half off the last palate.  Slack got out of bed the next day quickly when everyone else did.

Problem solved.

The charge is one option (depending, it could go Summary Trial OR Courts-Martial).   I HAVE seen this particular charge get thrown out because the NCO said "get out of bed" vice "get out of bed right *now*.  The pers DID get out of bed, albeit 15 minutes later, so it was dismissed under the "disobeyed a lawful command" stuff...lame, I know but it happened.   Extra duties are another.  Stoppage of leave.  Defaulters parade.  Recorded Warnings.  Note to file on Pers File.  Verbal warning.  How about the way the rest of your section/crew/troop etc would treat you?  The endless crap jobs that would come your way AFTER it is all over?

Personally, I like the Stoppage of Leave or Defaulters Parade options.  More time for the mbr to think about his total stupidity and unprofessional conduct.  

And more fun for the Duty NCO on a boring weekend duty.   8)

Oh I forgot to add...the MPs COULD arrest for your azz for committing a Service Offence, and send a nice MP Report to your CO/RSM.  They can't CHARGE, but can arrest.

Hopefully this is just the silly question it appears to be as opposed to "a information recce" but if it is going to happen, can you let me know when/where?  I could use some entertainment.


----------



## Staff Weenie (20 Jul 2007)

We had the exact opposite on my RESO course. Some poor lad went off his nut quite badly, and kept getting up out of bed one night. He thought he was a BGen, and kept waking everybody up to inspect the shacks....."I'm BGen Bloggins and these shacks are a d@*n mess. I'll be back in an hour, and they'd better be clean."

The Man-eating truck came for him later that day.......


----------



## Pencil Tech (20 Jul 2007)

Reminds me of that old wartime song:

Kiss me good night Sgt Major
Tuck me in my little wooden bed
We all love you Sgt Major 
Especially when you holler "Show A Leg!"

Don't forget to wake me in the morning
Bring me round a nice hot cup of tea
Kiss me good night Sgt Major
Sgt Major be a mother to me


----------



## Blackadder1916 (20 Jul 2007)

Pencil Tech said:
			
		

> Reminds me of that old wartime song:



You missed the first part.

Private Jones came in one night,
Full of cheer and very bright.
He'd been out all day upon the spree.
He bumped into Sergeant Smeck,
Put his arms around his neck,
And in his ear he whispered tenderly.

_Chorus (everybody sing)_   Kiss me good night Sgt Major....


----------



## NL_engineer (20 Jul 2007)

You might as well post the whole song now  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (20 Jul 2007)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> This question sounds like the chance for an interesting object lesson for your entire serial.  Why not let your buddy try?  It may prove to be highly educational about military discipline - a lot more so than the obligatory QR&O lectures.



Yup, had the pleasure of having a couple of living breathing training aids for this particular PO check on more than one recruit course I taught in my mispent youth. >


----------



## mysteriousmind (21 Jul 2007)

Let me tell you the story of a guy during my Pres BMQ who went out of base (without permission) one night and did not wake up or did not want to get up for morning PT 

- We were bound to form up a 5 AM and well wen our platoon commander showed up...the senior told that one was missing. We saw the Platoon commander and an other staff get in the tent...we heard screaming allot and about 2 minutes after...we saw the guy coming out of the ten..dressing on his way. 

We had one of our hardest PT ever...I almost fainted, some of us puked. for not doing "team work".

The guy was putter in for disciplinary action, got a big amount to pay, and well...the guy was never late again..and we made sure not to forget no one after.

Ho yeah...and the staff made sure to give the guy a little harder time for him...and we also suffred the hard time for ourself.

A second story was when we we doing our Field part training...on the second morning they woke us up with a arty simulator. Belive me or not, 5 never woke up. and their section never tried to wake them.

again...hell was upon us. we went for a morning walk..with our gas Mask on, for a little run. and a little crawl, and a little push up...running with gas mask as you know is hell... 4 people got injured. 

Never forget someone or never leave someone behind.


----------



## CombatMP265 (25 Jul 2007)

As stated before, the disobediance of a lawfull command could stick. Also what could apply here is everyone's favorite:
103.60 – CONDUCT TO THE PREJUDICE OF GOOD ORDER AND DISCIPLINE (NDA 129)

But if the kid is a real piece of work then he/she could get this depending on the situation:

103.31 – MALINGERING OR MAIMING

(1) Section 98 of the National Defence Act provides:
   
  "98. Every person who 
     
  (a) malingers or feigns or produces disease or infirmity,
   

  (b) aggravates, or delays the cure of, disease or infirmity by misconduct or wilful disobedience of orders, or
      
  (c) wilfully mains or injures himself or any other person who is a member of any of Her Majesty’s Forces or of any forces cooperating therewith, whether at the instance of that person or not, with intent thereby to render himself or that other person unfit for service, or causes himself to be maimed or injured by any person with intent thereby to render himself unfit for service,
    
  is guilty of an offence and on conviction, if he commits the offence on active service or when under orders for active service or in respect of a person on active service or under orders for active service, is liable to imprisonment for life or to less punishment and, in any other case, is liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding five years or to less punishment."


----------



## Greymatters (25 Jul 2007)

Remember that this is BMQ - you have to teach them what the rules and standards are before you start charging them for breaking them.


----------



## ModlrMike (25 Jul 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Remember that this is BMQ - you have to teach them what the rules and standards are before you start charging them for breaking them.



True, but in this case, the question implies an understanding of the inherent wrongness of the action (or inaction).


----------



## mudrecceman (25 Jul 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Remember that this is BMQ - you have to teach them what the rules and standards are before you start charging them for breaking them.



 :

Aside from stating the obvious...this attitude is part of the problem IMHO.


----------

